# Automatisierte As-Built-Anlagendokumentation in SFC- und CFC-Darstellung



## Cirio_iMes (19 Juli 2019)

*Automatisierungsdienstleister* kennen das Problem nur zu gut: Die Erstellung der *AS-Built-Gesamtdokumentation* der Anlage ist oft sehr aufwändig und fehlerbehaftet. Parameter-, Grenzwertänderungen oder Verriegelungsinformationen werden häufig nicht korrekt oder gar nicht übernommen.*PLSDOC® 4.0* gleicht die Anlagendokumentation mit den aktuellen *Prozessleit-Parametern*,  z. B. Grenzwerten, Regelparametern und Verriegelungsinformationen ab  und stellt diese in einer zentralen Datenbank bereit. Die  AS-Built-Dokumentation kann dann z.B. als HTML-Ausgabe oder als  PDF-Dokument erzeugt werden.

*NEU: *Mit *PLSDOC® 4.0* ist nun die AS-Built-Dokumentation auch in *CFC- *und *SFC-Darstellung* möglich - z.B. für Siemens PCS7, Emerson Delta V und ABB Freelance.

Die Anlagendokumentation steht dem Operator auch direkt in der SCADA-Welt zur Verfügung.
*NEU: Schichtbuchfunktion *- direkter  Aufruf des digitalen Schichtbuchs über die SIMATIC PCS 7-Oberfläche -  Delegieren von Aufgaben und Maßnahmen - Offene Aufgaben werden direkt in  der SIMATIC PCS 7-Oberfläche angezeigt.

​*Effiziente und standardisierte Projektierung - *vom *Pflichtenheft* bis hin zur *CFC-Konfiguration* 

►Kundenindividuelle Projektdokumentation
    - vom Pflichtenheft bis zum IB-/FAT-Protokoll
►Dokumentation / Rückdokumentation von SFCs & CFCs
►Typicalbasierte Funktionsplangenerierung für 
    PLS-Zielsysteme wie Siemens PCS7, Emerson Delta V, ABB
    Freelance
►Konfiguration & Aktualisierung von Langzeitarchivsystemen wie
    PI-OsiSoft, AspenTech IP21,...

*Digitale Anlagenrückdokumentation*

►*NEU -* Rückdokumentation von PLS-Systemen in SFC-/CFC-Darstellung für Siemens PCS7, Emerson Delta V, ABB Freelance
►Wiederkehrende Rückdokumentation von SFCs & CFCs
►MOC (Management of Change): Planung, Freigabe und
    Durchführung von leittechnischen Änderungen
►Zentrale Verfügbarkeit in der IT- und SCADA-Welt

*Ihre Vorteile mit PLSDOC® auf einem Blick:*

*Benefits für den Automatisierungsdienstleister*

►Standardisierte und effiziente Projektierung
►Autom. Erfassung von Änderungen während der Projektierungsphase
►Import von Bestandssystemen wie z.B. PLS- oder Planungssystemen
►Digitale Dokumentation/Rückdokumentation bestehender PLS-/SPS-Systeme
►Kundenindividuelle Projektdokumentation: vom Pflichtenheft bis zum Loop-Check-/IB-/FAT-Protokoll
►Datenimport von Planungs- und Prozessleitsystemen
►Typicalbasierte Funktionsplangenerierung

Ausführliche Informationen über das *Siemens Add-On* *PLSDOC® *finden Sie in der Industry Mall von *Siemens* oder auf *www.plsdoc.de* oder *www.imes-solutions.com/plsdoc*


----------



## CptSPS (25 Mai 2020)

Hallo Cirio_iMes,

wir sind ein mittelständischer Dienstleister im Anlagenbau. Für einen Kunden haben wir folgende Anforderungen:
PDF-Dokumentation
- Die gesamte Projektdokumentation ("As-Built-Bestandsdokumentation" wenn man so will) soll als PDF ausleitbar sein
- Die Dokumentation soll PLS-Hersteller-unabhängig sein. Stattdessen möchten wir ein individuell anpassbares PDF-Layout, bei dem wir die Logos unserer Kunden, die Projektbezeichnung, Projektnummer etc. frei definieren können.

PCS7-Hardware-Konfig Rückdokumentation
- Ist es bei Ihrer Lösung möglich, auch die HW-Konfig aus einer PCS7 auszulesen und daraus die Dokumentation bzw. Signallisten automatisch zu generieren?


Für einen anderen Kunden haben wir eine etwas andere Anforderung. Ich weiß allerdings nicht, ob ich diesbezüglich hier bei Ihnen richtig bin. Aber vielleicht können Sie mir ja trotzdem weiterhelfen:
- Es sollen nicht nur Regelparameter sowie Grenzwerte aus dem PLS ausgelesen werden, sondern zusätzlich Prozessdaten von ca. 100 Tags ausgelesen, ausgewertet und mit den Grenzwerten verglichen werden.
- Konkret geht es dabei um unterschiedliche Datentypen (Viskosität, Druck, Temperatur, ...) aus einer S7-1500 mit ca. 100 Tags
- Falls möglic soll bei Überschreitung eines Grenzwertes automatisch eine Benachrichtigung per SMS oder Email erfolgen


Über eine Auskunft zu den zwei oberen Punkten bzgl. Ihres PLSDOC wäre ich sehr dankbar. Vielleicht können Sie mir ja auch zu dem unteren Punkt weiterhelfen. 

Schonmal vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## Cirio_iMes (18 Juni 2020)

Hallo CptSPS,

sorry für die urlaubsbedingt verspätete Rückmeldung.

Um auf deine Frage zurückzukommen. Im Bereich As-Built-Bestandsdokumentation haben wir die Möglichkeit SFCs und CFCs rückzudokumentieren und auf Knopfdruck als HTML oder PDF-Ausdruck auszuleiten. Die ausgeleiteten Dokumente sind systemneutral und das Layout ist individuell gestaltbar z.B. eigenes Firmenlogo, etc. 
Weiterführende Infos findest du auf der PLSDOC-Produktseite.

Zur PCS7-Hardware-Konfig Rückdokumentation: Grundsätzlich können wir die Baugruppen Signalbelegung auslesen. Technische Detail können wir gerne persönlich klären: mario.schachinger@imes-solutions.com

Auch für deinen zweiten Anwendungsfall haben wir mit unserem Plant Historian ein Standardprodukt in unserem Portfolio. Mit unserem Plant Historian PDA können wir Standardschnittstellen in deinem Fall z.B. über OPC DA bzw. OPC UA unterschiedliche Porzessistwerte aufzeichnen und auswerten. In Kombination mit unserem Alarmmanagement-Tool können wir bei Grenzwertverletzungen automatisch per E-Mail oder SMS informieren. Zudem können ausgewählte Alarme&Events automatisch in digitale Erfassungsmasken oder nach SAP zur weiteren Bearbeitung ausgeleitet werden.

Hier findest du weiterführende Informationen zu den Lösungen:

- Prozessdatenarchivierung
- Alarmmanagement
- Digitale Datenerfassung
- Elektronisches Schichtbuch

Bei Fragen kannst du dich gerne direkt bei mir melden.

Viele Grüße
Mario


----------

